# HR34 vs HR44



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

I called and spoke with D*tv today about my sluggish HR34. I asked them if it is possible to get an HR44 (I have the protection plan). The rep asked if I had called and went through troubleshooting yet, I'm at work so couldn't do it now. He suggested I call back when at home to run some diagnostics and troubleshooting with a tech. He alluded to the HR44 being "pretty much the same reciever as the HR34". I've read a few posts that describe a few of the differences (smaller, built in wifi, "faster" processor), but am curious if it's worth pushing the issue to replace the HR34? We tend to keep the drive about 60% free, so I don't think that is the problem. I did try the CLEARMYBOX code and it didn't really make much difference. Any thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes, to DirecTV it's functionally equivalent. There is a software issue that is causing speed issues on the 34.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213930-hr34-unresponsive/


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

When running properly (which we hope the HR34 will be in the near future), it is a little slower than the HR44, noticeably so, but may or may no be objectionably so, depending on your expectations and usage patterns. But the current problems with the HR34 are in my mind sufficient to push the issue. I'm one of the rare people who has both, and the 44 is the better option.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

When I was recording on all 5 tuners HR44 was still fast Menu,Guide etc, I wonder how the HR34 handles on max recordings?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I seem to be having more issues on my HR34 and clients also lately in the past week or two. Slow, unresponsive, cutting out during shows briefly, etc. It's getting very frusterating!!! I wouldn't mind trying to get an HR44 also but don't want to lose my recordings either. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd like to upgrade from an HR34 to an HR44 as well but I have an external 2TB drive connected to the HR34 with about 22% free so I don't want to lose my recordings. 

In the past, I could just add another HR2X box to my account and slowly watch the shows on the old DVR while at the same time recording the new shows on the new DVR. I understand that DirecTV won't allow two Genies on one account so what's the best course of action? Can I watch the shows off the HR34 and not have it connected (except to the TV)? Or doesn't that work?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They Won't allow you to hold onto the HR34. Do you record mostly local networks? Can you get them over the air? Over the air recordings will work if moved to a different unit. Or at least I haven't heard of any change to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty unlikely that you can even hold onto two Genies at once. Do you have another DVR you can start loading up?


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Do you have another DVR you can start loading up?


Yes, I have a few other HR22s. That's a good idea albeit a little complicated in the long run.


----------

